# How big is your goldfish?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Came across this pic:
http://www.myfishforum.com/attachme...g-can-common-goldfish-grow-giant-goldfish.jpg
Most goldfish won't get so big but lots of people who buy goldfish have no idea how big they can get and the size of tank they need. Just wondered if any one else has pics of their well cared for large goldfish.

EDIT: Here is a video of the same fish:
World's BIGGEST Goldfish? - YouTube

And here's another one:
MASSIVE Goldfish - YouTube


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine are not that big, I would need a much bigger tank. I have 2 that last january they were maybe 1-1/2" long (nose to tail) now they are at least 5" nose to tail, with very round fat boddies. As soon as I can get my computer at home working right I'll post than and now pictures.


----------



## ironbone (Nov 6, 2010)

my comet is 6"and my koi is about7"


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have a 7 year old goldfish (just 1 of the ones you can buy for a nickel) it's like 8 inches long!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the biggest goldfish I had got to about 8 inches. 

Koi of course get much larger. The koi in this video are not even big for koi go but I found it funny YouTube - Baby Bottle Feeding Monster Koi Fish


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thos are the biggest koi I have ever seen!!!!!!
That's awsome that you feed than with a baby bottle!!!!!!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

snail said:


> I think the biggest goldfish I had got to about 8 inches.
> 
> Koi of course get much larger. The koi in this video are not even big for koi go but I found it funny YouTube - Baby Bottle Feeding Monster Koi Fish


That's pretty cool. I wish I had a big enough place to make a pond big enough for koi.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The koi in the video are not mine, just thought it was cool. I have seen them much bigger in real life though.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

i keep my goldfish for almost 4years and now it has a length of 6.5 inches.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my 5 year old fancy...about softball size


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll have to see if I can get some photos of my cousin's... she's got a couple of monster sized glodies in her 55 gallon... I mean ridiculously huge to the point that I think they need a larger tank than a 55 gallon...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> I'll have to see if I can get some photos of my cousin's... she's got a couple of monster sized glodies in her 55 gallon... I mean ridiculously huge to the point that I think they need a larger tank than a 55 gallon...


I'd like to see!

Kaosu, that's a nice goldfish!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Kaosu said:


> this is my 5 year old fancy...about softball size


What a very beautiful Ryukin, great job!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It kind of looks like a puppy!


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you every one^_^ he kinda is a big puppy here are some more...got him at like..smaller than a pingpong ball


----------



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

He is beautiful. I just love Ryukins! My little man is getting fatter everyday and his hump is getting so big. I can see why your's is a softball, those fsh can eat and eat and eat (more so than my ribbontail and fantail, and my male fantail is a pig)


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

J-Pond said:


> Mine are not that big, I would need a much bigger tank. I have 2 that last january they were maybe 1-1/2" long (nose to tail) now they are at least 5" nose to tail, with very round fat boddies. As soon as I can get my computer at home working right I'll post than and now pictures.


When measuring do you do the full length of the tail or where it begins?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Most people will meassure tip of nose to tip of tail. Meaning end to end, they may also list just body size (nose to beginning of tail).


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, my goldfish are still quite young really.

This gorgeous goldfish is about 20 months old and is just over the 5 inch mark, he was 1.5inches when I got him.










And this gorgeous beast is about 22 months old and is about 4 inchs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely fish and growing fast.


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

Mt favorite one is about 6-7 inches. Body length is about 4.5 inches, tail or caudal fin is 1.5-2 inches. My two others are very small, about 2-3 inches including the tail.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics of big ones. Again not my fish but worth a look.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_fVFIhtcUi...entQI/s1600/bruce-largest-record-goldfish.jpg
Resultados da pesquisa de http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00470/GB_BIGGEST_Goldfish_470456a.jpg no Google


----------



## bflymigrate (Sep 14, 2011)

i have a 16 inch butterfly koi.. tryed to up load a pic but wont upload for some reason


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You can only upload pics after a certain amount of posts to prevent spamming. Can't remember how many it is offhand but you must be about there so try again. This might help:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/videos-how-upload-pictures-3903.html


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

i bought 5 of the ones that are like a nickel from the "feeder fish" tank at the pet store for two rusty crayfish that i cought and the little comet that i got i figured would get grabbed by them but the crays tooks after the larger ones instead and the comet was the only survivor. he was about 2 inches maybe smaller back in april when i bought him and now he is about 5 and a half inches or so and i am so glad the crays didn't get him. i put those things back in the pond where i caught them and now he lives with a few plecos some corys 3 balas and a rainbow shark. i am looking to build an indoor pond for them.


----------

